# rattling when i hit a bump



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

OK...just had new CV joints(axle assembles) installed and new KYB AGX with Eibach Sportline springs installed.
It drives good...except for the rattling...Its not loud or banging noise. I thinking it has to do with my steering. Honestly I dont see what could be still causing this.
Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

I just had a new axle put on not oo long ago on my '93 GXE. I had a similar problem to what you are talking about, I would hit a bump or turn and I would geta rattle or a squeal. For me it was just brake backing plate was bent when I had my axle replaced. No big, check that out, it might just be lose. Or you might have a ball joint problem


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also double check to see if the springs are seated correctly and make sure they put the spring rubber sound dampener which goes between the spring and the new strut perch.

Troy


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> Also double check to see if the springs are seated correctly and make sure they put the spring rubber sound dampener which goes between the spring and the new strut perch.
> 
> Troy


i did the strut and spring install and i made sure the the springs were seated but since the axles was done i have to recheck..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hehe i heard rattling in my car when i put in my coilovers and it turns out its the change in my ashtray rattling im assuming from the extra stiffnesss.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Neil said:


> hehe i heard rattling in my car when i put in my coilovers and it turns out its the change in my ashtray rattling im assuming from the extra stiffnesss.


lol
this is definitly coming from the front...outside of the car around the wheels


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

pearsont74 said:


> lol
> this is definitly coming from the front...outside of the car around the wheels


Also double check the sway bar endlinks. Sometimes they don't get tightened all the way. 

Troy


----------

